# Members Section



## Davron (Sep 18, 2005)

I would like a members section for my website. Just like this website for instance. Is their a special HTML for this?


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Davron,

Special HTML ?? Not that I know of. You will have to use a programming language to do that and you will also need a database. You can either choose PHP or ASP as the programming language and I would suggest that you use MySQL as the database. 

My Preferences: PHP + MySQL 

Have a fun and computing day,
Grove


----------



## Benstar (Sep 22, 2005)

How far through the design process are you?

If your only just starting and you are reasonably tech savvy you may want to try a Content Management System. I'm currently using PHP-Fusion for my website. Though my website is probably going to be quite large PHP-Fusion allows for disabling of many parts of the standard installation which you may not need. It comes with many features, such as a small forum, article submissions, news, image gallery and all of them can be given permissions for viewing and/or editting by public, private and admin users

My site, if you wish to view it is Tech Support Forum. I'm still going through the construction stage at the moment but PHP-Fusion was by far and away the easiest Content Mangement System I was able to find. You might find yourself wanting to start from scratch anyway :wink:

You will need a host that accetps both PHP and MYSQL in order to use it.

Hope it helps some.


Ben

p.s. If your don't wish to go the CMS route then I suggest looking up some tutorials on PHP, MYSQL and check that the host you're on gives you those functions. You're going to need those or equivelent.


----------

